# Betta Macrostoma



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm a sucker for B. Macrostoma. I was thinking I could get a 20 gallon. Plant it very heavily, and almond leaves, and then two pairs of Macrostoma (2 males, 2 females) to it. 

I'll also hava an extra tank to place the males in if they spawn.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

@ pairs can live together peacefully, right?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yop. I think only splendens, imbellis, and smaragdina fight.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

That sounds awesome ;]


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

hhmmm, never heard of them....im going to look them up right this second


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

wow theyre really cool, but from what i just read very difficult to keep.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds awesome!!!! Where would you get them?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You'd probably have to special order them from somewhere. They would be pretty cool to try to raise.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm learning so much from you guys.  

bettas that get along - now that's cool! Sounds like they're meant for big tanks only though... and I wonder how they'd react with other types of bettas...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Also I could join the IBC species protection program since there are only 300 wild macrostoma left.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> You'd probably have to special order them from somewhere. They would be pretty cool to try to raise.


Aquabid 

I saw some pics of this breeder who got them and they shipped them in the same bag...weird.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know if this is something worth checking or not - in trying to learn more about this species - I found this link from mid this year... 

http://www.aquaticpredators.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t39083.html

It's my town - if I ever had a tanksize worthy of this breed, I'd probably be emailing this guy right now... price seems really good considering the other quotes I've seen out there...


----------

